# Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant affo



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11844860

Sorry can't post the picture. The listing saws they can't afford to feed Dylan and have put him on a chain outside. There is snow in the picture so I just wonder how long this has been going on


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: BT Male, Dylan, Missouri, chained owners cant affo*


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: BT Male, Dylan, Missouri, chained owners cant affo*

Thank you Moei.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: BT Male, Dylan, Missouri, chained owners cant affo*

Do you know if anyone has contacted Dogs Deserve Better? Here's their website: http://www.dogsdeservebetter.org and the Missouri contacts:
Missouri
Columbia, Missouri 
Melody Whitworth 239.213.8174 e-mail [email protected] 

Hazelwood, Missouri 
Donna Allen 314.635.6230 e-mail [email protected]

Kansas City, Missouri 
Jessica Dickneite 573.694.5551 e-mail [email protected]

Liberty, Missouri 
Sarah Estes 816.550.4535 e-mail [email protected] 

Parkeville, Missouri 
Kris Taylor 816.298.7268 e-mail [email protected]

St. Louis, Missouri 
Sheila Walsh 314.576.7552 e-mail [email protected]

Salem, Missouri 
Laurie Walker 573.453.2341 e-mail [email protected]


I have found DDB to be very responsive and extremely helpful!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: BT Male, Dylan, Missouri, chained owners cant affo*

I have never helped transport or rescued through this forum. This is the first MO post I have seen. 

What needs to be done for Dylan?

That was very educational for me to see Kristina's Kritter's website and the plight of Southern MO dogs.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: BT Male, Dylan, Missouri, chained owners cant affo*

Was not sure exactly what to say I have never done this but I E-mailed one of the MO contacts about Dylan. 

Thank you KShort


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: BT Male, Dylan, Missouri, chained owners cant*

Has anyone contacted them to see if he's still available. This is really, really sad.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: BT Male, Dylan, Missouri, chained owners cant*

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: BT Male, Dylan, Missouri, chained owners cant*

OMG. He looks just like young Kramer...


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: BT Male, Dylan, Missouri, chained owners cant*

Jean, you're right. He's HANDSOME!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I have not heard back from the MO contact for DDS that I e'd last night. 

Should I try another one? 

OR try and contact Kristies Kritters to see if he is still at that house chained? Or in foster care? 
That has to be an old pic.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Daisy,
I think I would contact Kristies Kritters since he's listed on her site. Getting the most current information would be helpful. No sense in getting DDB involved if maybe they've already found a place for this boy. If the one contact at DDB doesn't get back to you, I'd try another, and another... Thanks for trying to help with this boy!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

OK, E sent. 

To Ozark address, if I do not hear back there is another one. 

Asked his whera abouts??


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes that is an old photo. He is still in need. 
They are seeking a rescue that can take him into their program. 

That was all she said. I asked if he was in foster or at that house. She did not answer that. 

What now? 
I think the 2 MO rescues I know of are full. GSD rescues anyway.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

Serendipity says they are in need of foster homes. I guess they aren't able to help at this time.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

The site on Petfinders? Or by contact? 

They only have 4 GSD's up on Petfinders I think. Should I contact them?


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I E-mailed the lady (Sue, in the Ozarks) back and told her DDB wanted to know if he was still chained at the owners. They wanted an address. 

I asked her if she had contacted Serendipity, and told her there had been help offered with transport. 

I do not know why she was so vague in the first E-mail about where the dog is. 

I do not think Kristina's Kritters is a rescue group or they HAVE the dogs. I think they work with owners and pup mills to find other options to give up the dog, instead of shooting it or dumping it. 
OR if they leave it outside, they try to find them better situations. 
So Dylan could very well be still on a chain at this very moment. 
Not to be overly dramatic. But sadly I think it is true.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Good find OP. 

My son thinks he is so cute he wanted me to print out a pic of the poor baby. 

I hope he has not been there all summer, now winter is setting in again.... I do not want him on that chain, for one more winter. 

After talking to the DDB rep in my area, she is having a baby in 4 wks so they need a new rep, Hey I may have found something else to do too! Thank you Dylan, you sweet baby!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

OK, do not think I can be a rep. Still looking at that. You actually have to rescue and foster by yourself in your own area. 
My house is full. 

More importantly, yes Sue got back with me. Dylan is still in the state of the picture.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

My DH said I cannot transport, we have responabilites here. 

We are still dealing with issues with Shadow. 
I am bummed. 

What more can I do guys? 
He is 3 hrs away from me. 

The Lady wants to E-mail or talk to someone directly. She is very vague with me. 

I am going to try to hook her up with the DDB contact.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

Bump for this guy.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

At least it is a chain and not a kill shelter. 

Now that sounds horrible. 

Not the first time I have felt helpless. 

It says on Petfinder the owner says they do love him, they just cannot afford him. What does that have to do with bringing him inside? At least they are trying to do it the right way.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

According to the update I received, Dylan has now been chained to a cinderblock which he is trying to drag around. Reportedly the owner's said it is because the kids got tired of untangling him. Please someone tell me what we can do to help this poor dog.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

That is horrible. Have you contacted Serendipity?

They said they were looking for a rescue. He does not look like a PB though. 

Who is the closest rescue where he is? I am glad you got more info. I could not.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

OK, I E-mailed Serendiptiy. 
I said if they cannot take him, who can??

I am going to try and join DDB. After watching Judith's (a dog) video, I am going to do anything I can to be a contact in my area. Just do what I can do. 

It is on another thread, chained dogs.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

Who is Serendipity?

Is there another group like DDB? I can't remember.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

http://www.serendipitygsd.org/

There is another MO GSD rescue, but I can't remember the name.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MO445.html

There is this one, but that isn't the noe I was thinking of...


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

Here's another...

German Shepherd/All Dog Rescue of St. Louis:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/gsdogrescue.html


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*



> Originally Posted By: KShortHere's another...
> 
> German Shepherd/All Dog Rescue of St. Louis:
> http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/gsdogrescue.html


Check this from their site:


> Quote: GSDR is currently limiting the number of animals available for rescue as it concentrates its efforts on home visits of prior adoptions, as well as assisting other organizations in homing rescued dogs. GSDR is comitted to ensuring the health and welfare of our rescue dogs by checking on them periodically throughout their lives. All GSDR dogs and their owners need to attend obedience school to learn to work together.


I would love for this dog to go to a place where they take such good care of dogs after they've been placed. 

I see Serendipity says they do home checks.









I didn't see any policy information on a quick look around the second. 

I just love this dog.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

I know Nancy Campbell (MOGS) is very careful how she places dogs - references, vet checks, home visits, etc. I know she's aware of this boy because the original information I got on him came from her. She is always over-full because she tries to take care of so many in Kansas also - another big puppy mill state.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

Serendipity, are full. They cannot take non-PB.

(I read on the forum page we cannot post them here, either?? Maybe that is why nobody's else is posting ideas, or Kill shelters trump, dog on chain, it is a bad situation out there, said it before and I will say it again.)

She said Linkshrein was full too. 

Never heard of them. She did not know who I could contact.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

Sorry missed a whole second page of posts. That is the 3rd time I have done that sorry!!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

Any hope for this dog?


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

Does not look like it. I do not know if anyone contacted the other rescue K-Short mention, in St. Louis. 

This dog is in the opposite direction. About 3 or 4 hrs away from St. Louis. In an area with limited resources and tons, and tons of dogs. 

It is a mircle he is even on Petfinder and now here. 

I will look for a place closer. It is a slim chance, bacause the lady that E'd me, said she had been looking for a rescue to go get him. 
In my area it is raining and raining, because of the hurricanes, I hope he has a shelter?? 

I have not heard back from DDB contact if she had done anything yet. 

I do not know who the OP is in contact with.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

One more bump for Dylan before I go to bed.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

bump


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

Still in my thoughts Dylan still looking and praying.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

Bumping! 

Also very difficult to tell from a picture how well he's bred/purebred etc. You will see some VERY nice working line dogs that people do not think are PB because they have a denser body shape. There is one thread that I wish I could find with a dog that looked a lot like him.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

Check out the DDR boy that DanL posted.








http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=631627


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

WOW!









You got a great memory and skill in digging out the thread!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

It's because both dogs remind me of Kramer.









And I remember that DanL posted-lucky for me he doesn't have a lot of posts so I could find it! Now I made it a watched topic. That's a little easier on the brain!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

Yes he does look like that dog on the link. 

He is So beautiful.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

He is! 

Bump!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Dominick's Honor is a program we hope can continue to make a difference in the Ozarks. Due to a severe shortage of foster care we were forced to leave an unwanted dog in the original owner's home as we found him, living on a chain.........we had no foster space and in the few, short days that followed, we did find sanctuary for Dominick in another rescue but when we returned to pick him up to make the trip with our transport volunteers, he had hung himself on his chain. As our devoted volunteer arrived she was unable to free him and he was dead. Our Dominick's Honor program puts light weight cables and safety harnesses on dogs forced to remain tethered either because the owners won't release them or the cities won't protect them. These light weight cables and harnesses protect our tethered friends from the lonely cold strangulation that dear Dominick suffered. Never will any Ozark Haven Volunteers pass by a dog tethered on heavy chains or chokers and not stop, knock on the door and get permission to provide a safer tethering device at our cost. Community support and donations of cables and harnesses are used for this purpose. Anyone wishing to support the Dominick's Honor program please be in touch. As you look into Dominick's eyes in the picture below, just know you did the right thing for a dog out there, somewhere, he won't live with the spinal pain and distortion tethering causes.

This was posted by the Ozark Haven rescue. 

I am going to try to contact them so they can see how he is chained, if he is dragging around a cinder block maybe they can help. 
Man they are swamped down there!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Good news the Dogs Derserve Better MO rep that I E-mailed got back with me today. A rep closer to Cabool is going to check on Dylan.









I said let me know if she hears anything. 

The organization lady that has him posted, is still being very vague. 

Thanks KShort for letting me know about DDB.









I hope they can help him and or place him in a better situation.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Has anyone heard anything about this boy?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

What a great program Dominicks Honor is.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I have not heard back from the rep yet, they were suppose to go check on him, i will E-mail her.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Still nothing. My area rep is having a baby, this could be why, know she was close. Poor Dylan. 

Got an E-mail from a second persond with Dogs Derserve Better, closer to Dylan. She needed more info. I told her what I know. 

Hopefully I will here back soon.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Finally I got this E-mail today!! 









Kelly;Following is a copy of the e-mail I sent to Kristina's Kritters. 

http://www.DogsDeserveBetter.org

DDB Rep - Columbia, Missouri

Unseen they Suffer, Unheard they Cry, in Agony they Linger, in Lonliness they Die!

Don't Breed or Buy, while Homeless DIE,

Sent: Tuesday, September 30, 2008 10:13:06 AM
Subject: Dylan

I have been sent this information regarding Dylan. 
I am able to foster him. 
I do have a couple of questions...
1. Is he chained 24/7 and has he always been a chained dog?
2. Can someone help with transport to Columbia, MO (I can meet part way)
3. Is the owner willing to sign a relinquish form?
4. What is the reason for finding a dog a new home? 
Please contact me ASAPMy cell phone is 
Thank You! 
[email protected]

http://www.DogsDeserveBetter.org

DDB Rep - Columbia, Missouri

I will let you know what happens....


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I just went to his orginal Petfinder post. 

The fact that he is chained all the time is no longer in his story???? I do not understand why they would change that??? 

I let the DDB person know they were not contacted just because he is pictured on a chain. I was under the impression he lived on a chain. Someone said on this thread he was now on a cinder block, I told her I cannot confirm that info, I do not know where it came from. 

She is going to foster this dog herself, once she hears back from someone.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

He is gone to a GSD rescue.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

So glad he is safe! Daisy - you were such a great advocate for this boy - nice job!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I do not know which one yet. I am very happy. I just do not want him in boarding...he was on his way to a foster home. Maybe they have a foster home. But I am confused the GSD rescues I contacted were full...

Oh, well, I need to let this go. My first time getting involved, besides my own saves...

He is off a chain, that is what is most important. It is still sinking in. 

Thanks


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Quote: But I am confused the GSD rescues I contacted were full...


Well, he's been looking for help for a while, so maybe one of the rescues found a spot for him. Does the DDB contact know where he went? Or the lady at Kristina's Kritters?


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I asked, she has not e'd me back yet. Seems like it might be through who he was posted with on Petfinders. 

All and all it is a very good thing. 
The DDB are very good people, thanks for the connection!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Said she did not know, said I could contact Kritina's Kritters to find out. I am checking the 2 rescues I know about on Petfinders to see if they post him. 

I am going to become a DDB rep. 
TY again!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

Daisy--

Great job on this dog! So happy that he's off of his chain. Thanks so much for your persistence. I'm sure he would cover you in kisses if he knew how hard you worked on his behalf!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Dylan, Missouri, B/T Male chained owners cant*

Thank you Ruth.










Still trying to figure out where he ended up. Kristina herself is not coordinating it. Someone out of the Ozarks is, she said she thought he was going to Colorado? 

Then she asked for help with a Boxer that is on a chain and being beaten. Sigh, it just never stops.


----------

